# Giuseppe Gazzaniga (1743~1818) - Don Giovanni Tenorio (1787)



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Don_Giovanni_Tenorio


"Don Giovanni, o sia Il convitato di pietra, (English: Don Giovanni, or The Stone Guest) also known as Don Giovanni Tenorio is a one-act opera (dramma giocoso) by the Italian composer Giuseppe Gazzaniga. The opera was first performed at the Teatro San Moisè, Venice, on 5 February 1787, the same day as Francesco Gardi's opera Don Giovanni in the same city at the Teatro San Samuele. The libretto, by Giovanni Bertati, is based on the legend of Don Juan as told by Tirso de Molina in his play The Trickster of Seville and the Stone Guest (c. 1630), leading to comparisons with Mozart's Don Giovanni which had its premiere later in 1787. Mozart's librettist, Lorenzo Da Ponte, certainly knew the earlier opera. Gazzaniga's work is much shorter than Mozart's, and originally formed part of a double-bill with another piece, Il capriccio drammatico."


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

hammeredklavier said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Don_Giovanni_Tenorio
> 
> 
> "Don Giovanni, o sia Il convitato di pietra, (English: Don Giovanni, or The Stone Guest) also known as Don Giovanni Tenorio is a one-act opera (dramma giocoso) by the Italian composer Giuseppe Gazzaniga. The opera was first performed at the Teatro San Moisè, Venice, on 5 February 1787, the same day as Francesco Gardi's opera Don Giovanni in the same city at the Teatro San Samuele. The libretto, by Giovanni Bertati, is based on the legend of Don Juan as told by Tirso de Molina in his play The Trickster of Seville and the Stone Guest (c. 1630), leading to comparisons with Mozart's Don Giovanni which had its premiere later in 1787. Mozart's librettist, Lorenzo Da Ponte, certainly knew the earlier opera. Gazzaniga's work is much shorter than Mozart's, and originally formed part of a double-bill with another piece, Il capriccio drammatico."


It's abundantly clear why Mozart's _Don Giovanni_ has lived long and prospered while Gazzaniga's has collected dust on the shelf. Occasional revivals of such curios keeps things in perspective.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I've seen a DVD of this opera from the Wexford festival in Ireland, and while it's certainly not a masterpiece on the level of the familiar Mozart Don Giovanni , it's still a fun opera and worth hearing .


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Woodduck said:


> Mozart's _Don Giovanni_ has lived long and prospered


And so has his musical depiction of a triumphant rapist singing coloratura. I'm also uncannily reminded of how Cosi fan tutte has a plot similar to Salieri's and Paisiello's La Grotta di Trofonio and Salieri's La scuola de' gelosi (Salieri also wrote a Cosi fan tutte of his own, but didn't finish it), all of which premiered years prior to Mozart's, and this - www.npr.org/sections/deceptivecadence

"This made me fantasize a music-historical moment. The postal coach arrives; a big pile of music comes from wherever. Bach sits down after a hearty meal to play through these new Handel variations, fresh off the printing press. I imagine at first a sour look, perhaps a frown of disbelieving distaste, but as he plays through the fortieth uninspired variation this look morphs into a grin, maybe even a smirk; perhaps even at this moment the idea for the world's greatest act of one-upmanship is born."

"Classical Music is not really supposed to be that popular."










Just sayin'



hammeredklavier said:


> Why would it be blasphemous to think that it is not high art?


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

hammeredklavier said:


> "Don Giovanni, o sia Il convitato di pietra, (English: Don Giovanni, or The Stone Guest) also known as Don Giovanni Tenorio is a one-act opera (dramma giocoso) by the Italian composer Giuseppe Gazzaniga.


I am favourably predisposed to like the Neapolitan school, but could you give me just one aria from this opera for a start ?


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

Also, off topic, do you by chance know any opera from the Neapolitan school, which has a French horn solo in it ? I was told there were plenty.


----------

